# Questions I should ask



## mjd56 (Aug 11, 2008)

What questions should I ask if they ask me if I have any questions at the end of my interview which is tomorrow


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Ask em if you can use the company truck to do side jobs. 




Just kidding. Probably shouldn't do that.


----------



## knaack134 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank them for their time and consideration. What local are you going for?


----------



## mjd56 (Aug 11, 2008)

local 701 but also on 134 list


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

When can I start?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Is it true electricians make a lot of money and don't have to work hard?


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> Is it true electricians make a lot of money and don't have to work hard?


 Whats alot of money, electricians work hard :yes: $$$150,000 a year bring home , for california :yes:


----------



## Waterb96 (Apr 25, 2008)

mjd56: I was there today too interviewing. Went OK I guess. Quick that's for sure. How was your interview?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

ce2two said:


> Whats alot of money, electricians work hard :yes: $$$150,000 a year bring home , for california :yes:


contrary to what some provide as info;

the Bureau of Labor Statistics lists a construction electrician in California earns a mean wage of $53,240 annually. Electrical maintenance and repair techs wages vary but the highest group earns a mean wage of $60,840.

I could not find, readily, if this was a wage and benefit package or just wages but in either case, it would be for gross wages, not take home (net) wages.

source: http://www.bls.gov/oes/2007/may/oes_ca.htm


----------



## knaack134 (Jan 20, 2009)

Bkessler said:


> Is it true electricians make a lot of money and don't have to work hard?


Is that true where you live?


----------



## mjd56 (Aug 11, 2008)

It was quick & it doesn't sound like their taking many guys


----------

